# Adelaide, South Australia



## keeta (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello Australian Pigeon-talk members 
Would really really like to hear (at best) from some pet Pigeon lovers here in Adelaide but if not anywhere in Australia would be a help. Need some advice on various things like where to obtain a good feed mix etc etc.
Thanks
Lyn


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Lyn.........I am from the Nth West in Adelaide

Greetings


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Keeta,
I am in Perth - used to live in Adelaide (not that that is much help to you LOL)
Happy to help with any questions.
Regards,
Dana


----------



## keeta (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Dana,
Thanks for responding and Perth isn't as far away as most on this forum  I am gradually learning about pigeons but it's a hard road when you suddenly become responsible for the well-being of a creature you know nothing about lol. I posted this message in the hopes of finding some-one, two or three people I would perhaps be able to call and talk through some of my concerns or at least get a little insight. 
This sight is amazing but for such a novice as I a phone conversation or tips on Aus places to buy things would massively help. 





whytwings said:


> Hello Lyn.........I am from the Nth West in Adelaide
> 
> Greetings


Hello whytwings - thanks so much for your response and deepest apologies for my lack of response back. At the time of posting I was desperate to find out what was going on with Pete but soon enough all was revealed when the gorgeous boy turned out to be a gorgeous girl and produced two eggs. 

As stated to Dana above I am truly a novice and worry all the time that I am doing the best I can for her. 

At the moment I am concerned because since the middle of April she has produce three rounds of eggs with the last round being her most valiant effort to have them hatch (She has hardly moved off them for several weeks). 

I hope she is not going to continue with batch after batch ... I just feel so sorry for her. 

Would love to be able to give both you and Dana a call to maybe get a little more insight on how to make her life a little better.

Thanks
Lyn


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

keeta said:


> Hi Dana,
> Thanks for responding and Perth isn't as far away as most on this forum  I am gradually learning about pigeons but it's a hard road when you suddenly become responsible for the well-being of a creature you know nothing about lol. I posted this message in the hopes of finding some-one, two or three people I would perhaps be able to call and talk through some of my concerns or at least get a little insight.
> This sight is amazing but for such a novice as I a phone conversation or tips on Aus places to buy things would massively help.
> 
> ...


Hi Lyn

I wouldn't be too concerned , but I would just make sure you have a good grit which contains a good source of Calcium to replace the Calcium she is depleting producing her eggs ......In the past I have used " Bayer " products that can be sprinkled over their food .

3 weeks sounds about right that she would spend sitting on her eggs before abandoning them , then re laying somewhere 10 or so days afterwards .

Try not to worry too much 

I will shoot my number across in a private message to you .


----------



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

hi lyn,
you could join the australian fancy pigeon forum mate, the guys on there would love to have you join,
they would be happy to help with any questions you have about pigeons, it was those guys who helped me when i got my first birds last year , it dosent matter if you keep fancy or just pet birds , i to only have pet pigeons and they were happy to advize me how to keep them, there are some nice members in sa ,here is the link
http://fancypigeonsaustralia.com/forum/index.php?action=forum

hope this helps ?

regards jase


----------



## keeta (Nov 23, 2010)

whytwings said:


> Hi Lyn
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned , but I would just make sure you have a good grit which contains a good source of Calcium to replace the Calcium she is depleting producing her eggs ......In the past I have used " Bayer " products that can be sprinkled over their food .
> 
> ...


Thanks so much whytwings will give you a call over the weekend


----------



## keeta (Nov 23, 2010)

pigeon jase said:


> hi lyn,
> you could join the australian fancy pigeon forum mate, the guys on there would love to have you join,
> they would be happy to help with any questions you have about pigeons, it was those guys who helped me when i got my first birds last year , it dosent matter if you keep fancy or just pet birds , i to only have pet pigeons and they were happy to advize me how to keep them, there are some nice members in sa ,here is the link
> http://fancypigeonsaustralia.com/forum/index.php?action=forum
> ...


Thanks Jase have joined


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi keeta, just wanted to add a big welcOme from Victoria! You couldn't have found a better place to begin learning about pigeons.

Jase, thanks for the link re: australian pigeon fancy website . I have also joined! 

Susie


----------

